# Jeans



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm on a search for jeans again.  I pretty much live in them.  Mostly I buy Eddie Bauer jeans.  Occasionally Lands' End.  And jeans for hot summertime -- L.L. Bean.  But now that's a problem.  They no longer offer their light-weight denim wide-leg jeans in Tall.  Their Medium-Tall inseam doesn't do it for me.

I am tall.  I used to be 6'.  I'm at the age where I'm shrinking.  Now 5'11".  (I'm still tall, but I want my inch back.)  Last summer after bringing a puppy home, I lost 20 - 25 lbs.  I am keeping it off.  Last fall and again now, looking for jeans.  Eddie Bauer changed their jeans styles.  I used to wear their Naturals.  Now I wear their Slightly Curvy.  I can get size 4 closed, but that IS snug, so size 6 is it.  Yet when I start moving around in them, they feel to me as if they're riding a little low -- especially in back.  Is that the way they should feel?  

To make it more confusing for me, Eddie B offers some jeans in both Tall and Long.    Tall is longer rise and longer inseam; Long is regular rise and longer inseam.  I'm not sure which is right for me.  And with these new styles, they've added an inch to Tall/Long inseams.  It's now 36" as opposed to 35".  I don't need that additional inch.  (I don't think I would have before either.)

Then leg style.  I prefer straight leg to bootcut, but bootcut is OK.  Now I have to go with that with Eddie B jeans because their straight leg is MUCH narrower than it used to be (seems almost skinny).  I do NOT like that.

I'd never tried Levi jeans before.  Just figured I'd never find what I want / need in Levi Long jeans.  I checked Levis in J.C. Penny the other day.  Levi 515 8Long bootleg with back pockets I like.  LUCK!  Thought I'd order more Levis on-line from their site.  After looking at comments . . . I don't know.  Looks kind of like what you get is not always what you ordered or just things about jeans is not consistent pair to pair.  What's your Levis experience?

What jeans do you wear?  Comments?

My epitaph:  She died in her jeans.  

I never want to look too old for jeans.  Couple people recently guessed me 15 years younger than I am.


----------



## _Sheila_ (Jan 4, 2011)

If I am barefoot I need a 35" inseam.  If I have shoes on a 36" works.  If I want to wear heals -- it gets worse.

I buy my jeans from Alloy, Banana Republic, and tall shops.

I suggest you try Banana Republic.  They have a couple of different styles you might like.

Sheila


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

There's a Banana Republic store not far from me.  Used to do some shopping there years ago -- not so much lately.  I will give it a try.  Thanks.

But are the legs going to be especially narrow?  I am slender, but just don't care much for narrow / skinny legs.  Don't like the way they look or feel on.


----------



## _Sheila_ (Jan 4, 2011)

Finding the longer inseams at the store is 'hit and miss'.

I usually buy my pants online.

I'm old and I show every day of it -- skinny jeans don't work for me.  =)  

The 'trouser' jeans are thinner denim and have a trouser fit.

You might want to go online and read the reviews to find what works best for you.

You might want to do the same at Eddie Bauer.  Right now all their jeans are buy one get one half off.  =)

Sheila


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I find with lots of jean styles I absolutely have to wear a belt. Annoying, but it works. Have you tried that?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> I find with lots of jean styles I absolutely have to wear a belt. Annoying, but it works. Have you tried that?


Yes, I have had to with some (many?). True, it's annoying. Jeans feel like they're hanging low -- especially in the back. I know they're not going to slide down, but the feeling is uncomfortable. Just get used to it maybe? If I'm sitting for a while or sitting, standing, etc., I go for belt loops to hike 'em up on the sides and in back.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

My mall now has a Jean Fitting system where they scan you and tell you what jeans fit your body type and which store to go to.  I haven't tried it yet.  Old Navy is where I get my jeans from.  They have several styles and have tall.  I do find that I need to try on several pairs in my size to find the best pair. 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

There's an Old Navy not far from me.  Was / is in an area horrible to get to.  A lot of road construction around there last summer ('11).  I refused to get into that mess.  Time to try it out.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

I am not a fan of Old Navy jeans. Each pair is different and they are not well made. I love JJill.com "authentic slim leg" jeans. Despite the name, they are more like straight cut, and they also come in tall sizes. The sizes... well, you need to size down a bit. I am 5'6, 124 pounds and regular size 6 fits me nicely. I could probably squeeze myself into size 4 if I didn't need to breath much. The shipping charges are painful, but if you have JJill store near by it might be worth trying. Good jeans are so difficult to find!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ah, Jeans. The bane of my existence.  . 

The few times I find one that fits, they change the style.  . I have to stick with cheaper stuff due to budget. 

My problem is always that jeans are cut too large in the hip, thighs and butt area for me. I don't have either.  . So I need the waist and then the back looks like a potato sack. 

I had the perfect fit in Faded Glory from Walmart, yep Walmart out of all places. Then they changed the style to a more relaxed style, which means larger legs, thighs and hip. Which then hangs on me. 

I tried the junior sizes, but then they are cut so low, my bits are hanging out.  . And its not like I have that many bits extra on me. Its just not comfortable that low rise. 

So I keep trying and looking and getting frustrated. And I absolutely despise shopping in the store for clothes. I hate it. I hate trying on clothes, trying to dig for that one size 6 I can find on the shelf buried somewhere and then its the wrong color. 

Maybe I need a spray painted on jeans.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I'd forgotten about J.Jill, but I do have two pair of jeans from them I like. Lots of stretch in them to keep them fitting well, and I think they offer longer lengths online, but I'm not sure. 

My favorite jeans are NYDJ (Not Your Daughters Jeans) from Nordstrom/Dillards, etc. but I don't know if they do tall?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

anguabell said:


> I am not a fan of Old Navy jeans. Each pair is different and they are not well made. I love JJill.com "authentic slim leg" jeans. Despite the name, they are more like straight cut, and they also come in tall sizes. The sizes... well, you need to size down a bit. I am 5'6, 124 pounds and regular size 6 fits me nicely. I could probably squeeze myself into size 4 if I didn't need to breath much. The shipping charges are painful, but if you have JJill store near by it might be worth trying. Good jeans are so difficult to find!


And I am near a J.Jill store also. Same shopping center as Banana Republic. Old Navy isn't far from there. Admittedly, I'm a little leery of Old Navy. Sorta felt the same about Levis, but I lucked out finding the one pair in JC Penny.

I will go to J.Jill soon. Just looked at their site. Like what I see. I was in there couple months ago. Nice salesperson. Very helpful. Didn't buy anything then. I have a feeling J.Jill may be my new place for jeans. Replace Eddie B?!! Eddie B is in same shopping center as J.Jill and Banana Republic. Along with Sears (Lands' End shop in Sears), Nordstrom, Chicos, Coldwater Creek, Urban Outfitters, Anthropologie, Neiman Marcus, and more. Good shopping at Oakbrook Center.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Went to J.Jill and BR this morning.  Ordered Tried and True Bootleg jeans in 6 Tall.  There's only one shade of blue, so got two.  Regular 6 fit perfectly -- just need the length.  I like the Weekend jeans a lot.  Straight / narrowish leg, but not too narrow.  They don't come in Tall.  

I tried size 6 (2 jeans on in Banana Republic.  Perfect fit too.  Regular length is just OK.  They said would probably shrink, so have to order Tall if I want them.  I think I may order Trouser style in 6 Tall.  

Thanks for those suggestions.  Probably would not have thought of JJ and BR on my own.  I just seem to home in on Eddie B myself.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Ah, Jeans. The bane of my existence. .
> 
> The few times I find one that fits, they change the style. . I have to stick with cheaper stuff due to budget.
> 
> ...


While I am not tall, jeans have also been a problem for me since my hip measurement is very similar to my waist measurement. I have frequently bought men's jeans, to my daughter's fashion sense horror, since they fit my shape. Much less expensive to buy.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Annalog said:


> While I am not tall, jeans have also been a problem for me since my hip measurement is very similar to my waist measurement. I have frequently bought men's jeans, to my daughter's fashion sense horror, since they fit my shape. Much less expensive to buy.


Yep, the difference between my hip and waist is not very much. I tried the men's jeans, but they don't fit me either, I don't like the way they look on me. Something is off there, not sure if its the pockets or the thighs or something. I tried. I finally gave up in juniors as they have either holes , or strange sandblasting, bell bottoms and they are usually to low rise.

I been squeezing myself into Levi's and the Signature Levi's. But I almost have to get a 8 in those when I am not a 8. I am pretty much a true 6, sometimes 4 with american vanity sizing. 
Somehow their waists have gotten smaller, I swear. . My measurements are still the same.

I am not tall either, I am actually in this no man's land of where most pants are too long and petites are always too short. I am 5 foot 4.

I don't know how I survived the 80's where the pants went all the way up to the boobs and where totally wide in the thighs and tight at the ankles . Me with my skinny legs and butt, that was not a good look.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Annalog said:


> While I am not tall, jeans have also been a problem for me since my hip measurement is very similar to my waist measurement. I have frequently bought men's jeans, to my daughter's fashion sense horror, since they fit my shape. Much less expensive to buy.


Eddie B jeans now come in three basic fits -- Curvy, Slightly Curvy, and Straight. If your waist and hip measurements are similar, Straight fit might be for you.


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

I gave up on finding jeans in any retail store. I am the size of an average 12 yr old, but I have a woman's tookus. Girls jeans aren't high enough, boys jeans gap at the back and woman jeans all seem to be low rise. I'm sorry, but no woman's butt looks good in low rise jeans. Skinny women look like boys and heavy women look like the Michelin man in them. 
After spending an entire day shopping at every store and mall in the city and not finding ONE single pair of jeans that fit, I ended up at a thrift store and walked out with 3 pr with a total price of $15.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

mom2karen said:


> My mall now has a Jean Fitting system where they scan you and tell you what jeans fit your body type and which store to go to.


So the system isn't associated with any particular brand of jeans? Do you know anything more about it? What mall?

*ETA:* Bodymetrics?


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

I too love NYDJ (Not Your Daughters Jeans).  I first tried them when I read they were the only jeans Jamie Lee Curtis wears.  They fit a womans body....no muffin top and no crack alert when you sit down.  I have had some for almost 2 years and they hold up very well.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Nearby Von Maur (love that store) carries NYDJ. Don't know if they have talls in the store. Will try. And try Nordstrom for them too.

*ETA:* My J.Jill jeans came today. (Estimated delivery date was Monday.) * Perfect fit. Love 'em!*


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> My favorite jeans are NYDJ (Not Your Daughters Jeans) from Nordstrom/Dillards, etc. but I don't know if they do tall?


I love them! Pricey, but I do love them. I have a couple of great pairs of them - sadly I've "outgrown" them for now, but they're my "goal" jeans - can't part with them.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Jeans search continues. Returned the Eddie Bs today. Returned Jag jeans I bought in March '11. (Never wore them. I am very good with receipts. I can go back years. No problem.).

Bought a pair of Gap Perfect Boot long jeans today. See how those go.

Tried on Not Your Daughter's Jeans. Didn't have tall, but tried them on for size otherwise. Web site says order size smaller. Hmmmm. Tried on my usual size 6. OK. Then tried size 4. Those were OK too? Probably better?! *Those who wear NYDJ, do you buy your usual size or size smaller?*


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I buy my usual size. Also, if you have a Nordstrom Rack near you, they have a rounder of them there every time I go.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Can I jump on the band wagon?

I am the opposite: 1. Short and 2. they stick way out in the back of the waist when I sit; yet give me a muffin top in the front. I have to have everything hemmed unless I buy short...but then sometimes the short is a hair *too* short...and again the stick out in the back and muffin top thing...

Old Navy *used* to fit like a glove until they changed their styles about 4 years ago to the sweetheart, curvy, etc... now; they do the same thing in the back (and the waist is too low now; butt crack).

Levi's USED to fit like a glove until THEY TOO, changed their sizing about 6-7 years ago. I think they went from 2,4,6,8 sizing to 3,5,7,9 sizing or something like that; and then I was stuck between sizes.

Now I wear White House Black Market but I am *not* crazy about the lower waist line; even though it isn't low low; it still bothers me to wear them; but they are better than the others which I have mentioned. I do have an old pair of Calvin's that I LOVE... but hence the word old. Tired of living in the same couple pairs of jeans.

*WHAT DO YOU ADVISE A: 5'2" 110 pound size 4ish depending (with a muffin top) I'm small; but have had 2 kids and still have a little softness in the middle...??*


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> I buy my usual size. Also, if you have a Nordstrom Rack near you, they have a rounder of them there every time I go.


Both Nordstrom and Nordstrom Rack are nearby. Seems as though most every good store is near me.  Maybe that too good , but I'm not complaining.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I am kinda doughy around the middle.  Not toned.  Not overweight.  I am 5'11" (I want my inch back) and keeping weight 130 - 132.  So generally size 6 long / tall jeans are what fit me.  

I am mostly OK with the lower rise on jeans today (as long as it's not too low), but it is the gaping that may go on in the back that bothers me.  And sometimes the jeans just feel as though they're hanging low on me, but I guess they are still OK?  

Although the size 8 / long Levis I bought the other day . . . .  I don't remember if I actually tried a size 6.  May not have if there were no 6 / longs.  I don't think I did.  Size 8 felt good.  Didn't surprise me in less expensive jeans.  But later realized at home that without much difficulty I can pull them all the way down while they're still buttoned and zipped??!!


----------



## Gareth K Pengelly (Aug 25, 2012)

I try to avoid jeans, these days.

I'm a Powerlifter, which means I have thighs the size of most people's waists... at 5'6''!

So in order to find a pair of jeans that fit my legs, I have to buy them in such a size that they fall off my waist.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

sheiler1963 said:


> I gave up on finding jeans in any retail store. I am the size of an average 12 yr old, but I have a woman's tookus. Girls jeans aren't high enough, boys jeans gap at the back and woman jeans all seem to be low rise. I'm sorry, but no woman's butt looks good in low rise jeans. Skinny women look like boys and heavy women look like the Michelin man in them.
> After spending an entire day shopping at every store and mall in the city and not finding ONE single pair of jeans that fit, I ended up at a thrift store and walked out with 3 pr with a total price of $15.


I buy all my clothes at thrift stores.

I started to because I was losing weight and I needed "new" clothes every month last year. Now that I have reached my goal and have been a steady size 8 since March 2012, I keep shopping at the thrift stores, for reasons mentioned in this thread:

I hate hate hate the new low-rise cut in women's pants! Not only jeans, but office wear pants, too, have this unflattering low-rise cut now. It is literally butt ugly!

I really cannot afford to pay retail prices for clothes. I especially couldn't when I was losing the weight and needed a new size every month, but I still can't. Not really. My day job is "Substitute Teacher." That can be hard on clothes.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> So the system isn't associated with any particular brand of jeans? Do you know anything more about it? What mall?
> 
> *ETA:* Bodymetrics?


It's a Westfield owned mall and I didn't catch the name of the program. I was dashing through the mall to get to the theaters to pick up two kids after their movie.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Banana Republic trouser jeans came today. Just back from returning them. They're narrow in the hips and _thigh_. That's not trouser style.

Yesterday I ordered another pair of J.Jill Tried and True tall bootcut jeans. So have three the same. They are my "go to jeans". And yesterday got NYDJ trouser jeans at Nordstrom. Regular length works cuz they have a hem which can be let down. Nordstrom is doing that free of charge. Also ordered from Nordstrom cuz I need longs, NYDJ bootcut in blue and straight leg in black.

*I am done.*


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Sandpiper said:


> *I am done.*


Lol, I guess so! Did you ever find any good lightweight ones? They are so hard to find, but I love them.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

The J.Jills aren't too heavy.  I can probably wear them during winter in Chicago if it isn't too cold.  They're darkish blue.  I registered on L.L.Bean today.  Left review for their light weight wide-leg denim jeans to bring back TALLS.  I would absolutely get them again if they still had Talls.  Those had been my summer jeans for a number of years.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

All these people with experience at jeans shopping...  maybe one of you knows of a company that sells white jeans that are not transparent?  I wear black jeans in winter, white jeans in summer, tan/khaki jeans year-round, but the white ones bite the dust much sooner than the others due to the inevitable permanent staining, never lasting more than 3-4 years.  In recent years I've only found white jeans in a very thin denim, which lets undies show through  --  doesn't anybody still make good-quality jeans in white?  (Don't care about brand name, need curvy fit, prefer plain style i.e. no sparkles or other fussy adornments.)  Thanks for any leads!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Have you tried Eddie Bauer for white jeans?  Their denim seems heaviest of all I've tried.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I have Eddie Bauer white jeans that I love. They're not a bright bluish white, but they "look" white for all intents. They are thicker.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> They are thicker.


And that's why I don't like Eddie Bauer jeans for the hot summertime.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks, I'll go check those out!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

GRRRRRRRRRRR. Eddie Bauer. Eddie no longer makes _Natural Fit_ fit. Natural Fit was my style / fit. I tried another style someone in the store suggested. Nope. Not good for me. This morning I put on one pair of my five Eddie B. jeans. They still fit size-wise. No room in them for more poundage though so *I cannot put on any weight.* For few months Lands' End has been promoting their jeans. I got a pair -- Fit 2, bootcut, size 6, tall / 34" inseam. It's like they were custom made for me.  So I ordered straight leg too. Lands' End not so reliable. Same fit and size in straight leg are bigger than in bootcut. If I wanted to try size smaller in straight leg (which I don't), I couldn't. Lands' End or any other jeans brand doesn't make talls in smaller than size 6.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I always wear jeans. I never, ever, under any circumstances, wear shorts.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Four years later . . . .  I have the J.Jill Tried & True jeans on that I bought four years ago.  They're a little snugger than they used to be.    So went back yesterday.  No long have Tried & True.  I tried regular length Slim Boyfriend size 8.  Too big.  Size 6 is good in this style which is slightly roomier.  Regular length was not bad, but ordered 6 tall.  Be here next week.  Style and fit were very comfortable.  Leg is a little narrower than I usually go for -- but it's not skinny.  I like them.  

J.Jill and Lands' End are my stores for jeans -- unless I want to go pricier  which I have done in the past.


----------

